

Anonymous directly targets US Govt. over PROTECT IP Act - d0ne
http://www.thinq.co.uk/2011/5/23/anonymous-targets-us-chamber-commerce-websit/

======
mthomas
This headline is misleading. According to the article, Anonymous is targeting
the US Chamber of Commerce
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_States_Chamber_of_Commer...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_States_Chamber_of_Commerce)
which is a business lobby, not part of the US Government.

